# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  استفاده از فرمول در اکسس

## newmefmef

دوستان سلام
چطور در اکسس می شه از فرمولها استفاده کرد من می خوام مجموع چند رکورد را محاسبه کرده ودر یک رکورد دیگه قرار بدم همچنین می خوام میانگین چند رکورد را محاسبه کرده و در یک رکورد خاص قراربدم اگر کسی اطلاعی داره لطفا راهنمایی کنه ممنون می شم ضمنا ایا در اکسس مثل اکسل می شه با انتخاب یک رکورد که حاوی فرمول هست ودرگ کردن اون فرمول را به رکوردهای دیگه تسری داد ؟

----------


## مهدی قربانی

> دوستان سلام
> چطور در اکسس می شه از فرمولها استفاده کرد من می خوام مجموع چند رکورد را محاسبه کرده ودر یک رکورد دیگه قرار بدم همچنین می خوام میانگین چند رکورد را محاسبه کرده و در یک رکورد خاص قراربدم اگر کسی اطلاعی داره لطفا راهنمایی کنه ممنون می شم ضمنا ایا در اکسس مثل اکسل می شه با انتخاب یک رکورد که حاوی فرمول هست ودرگ کردن اون فرمول را به رکوردهای دیگه تسری داد ؟


سلام
دوست عزیز شما می تونید از جدول مورد نظرتون یک کوئری بسازید و با ستفاده از ابزار Totals  شمارش تعداد رکوردها و محاسبه میانگین چند رکورد رو انجام بدین جواب سوال سوم ( تسری دادن فرمول ) هم منفیه .
این هم نمونه :

----------


## newmefmef

دوست عزیز mehdi-gh
ممنونم از جوابتون ولی من یک فرم دارم که با استفاده از اون اطلاعات را وارد یک جدول می کنم و یک فیلد در جدول هست بنام معدل که می خوام در فرم وقتی به این فیلد میرسم خود اکسس معدل را محاسبه کرده و مقدار انرا در جدول قرار بده که اینکار با query ممکن نیست چون می خوام مقدار معدل در همان جدول وجود داشته باشه امیدوارم تونسته باشم منظورم را برسونم

----------


## مهدی قربانی

این نمونه رو ببینید فکر می کنم مشابه خواسته شما باشه .

----------


## newmefmef

دوست عزیز mehdi-g

ممنونم از پاسختان کار بسیار جالبی بود هرچند چون من تجربه کمی در کار با اکسس دارم متوجه نشدم که جدولی که در ان میانگین محاسبه می شود را چگونه درست کرده اید اگر لطف کنید و کمی توضیح بدید ممنون می شم ضمنا همانطور که قبلا گفتم چون اطلاعاتی را که در جدول دارم از طریق یه فرم مرور می کنم می خوام معدل ونمرات در فیلدهای جداگانه ای باشند تا بشه اونهارا در یک فرم نشان داد به تصاویر زیر دقت کنید امیدوارم تونسته باشم منظورم را برسونم اگر لطف کنید وراهنمایی کنید که چطور می تونم هم نمرات و هم معدل را در یک فرم نمایش بدم ممنون می شم

----------


## مهدی قربانی

ببینید دوست عزیز در این نمونه من دو جدول ساختم که یکی شامل مشخصات دانشجو و دومی مربوط به دروس و نمرات هست و فیلدهای کد دانشجو در هر دوجدول به هم مرتبط هستند . همینطور 2 فرم از روی جداول مذکور ساختم و نهایتاً در فرم  tb_daneshjoo یک سابفرم با استفاده از فرم tb_dars ایجاد کردم در سابفرم یا همون فرم دو تکست باکس قرار دادم که یکی معدل و دومی تعداد دروس رو محاسبه می کنه  وقتی شما با استفاده از کامبو باکس کد دانشجو مورد نظر رو انتخاب کنید می تونید اطلاعات مربوط به دروس ، تعداد اونها و معدل رو در سابفرم مشاهده کنید نحوه انجام محاسبه تعداد دروس و معدل هم در record source تکست باکسهای مربوطه با استفاده از فرمولهای  count و AVG نوشته شده و می تونید در محیط Design روی تکست باکسها راست کلیک کنید و در برگه Data ، خصوصیت Record Source هر کدوم فرمولها نوشته شده رو ببینید  ضمناً کامند باتونی که در پائین فرم قرار گرفته در صورت کلیک شدن نتیجه محاسبات رو به فیلد های مورد نظر در جدول Daneshjoo‌ منتقل و ثبت می کنه .
موفق باشید .

----------


## مجید بادرستانی

من یه فایل اکسس ایجاد کردم و میخاهم بین جند فیلد رابطه جمع و تفریق ایجاد کنم چطور میتوانم مثلا یک فیلد حق بیمه نامدادر و دیگری بیمه بیکاری و دیگری جرائم در انتها میخاهم مجو انها رو داشته باشم ایا میشود

----------


## masoodi6

با سلام گر میشه توضیح بدین کدی رو که برای انتقال محاسبات در کامند باتون نوشتید رو .ممنون می شم

----------


## mjd.ghorbani

> این نمونه رو ببینید فکر می کنم مشابه خواسته شما باشه .


ممنون از فایل نمونه، بدردم خورد.  :تشویق:

----------


## tanha50

> دوست عزیز mehdi-g
> 
> ممنونم از پاسختان کار بسیار جالبی بود هرچند چون من تجربه کمی در کار با اکسس دارم متوجه نشدم که جدولی که در ان میانگین محاسبه می شود را چگونه درست کرده اید اگر لطف کنید و کمی توضیح بدید ممنون می شم ضمنا همانطور که قبلا گفتم چون اطلاعاتی را که در جدول دارم از طریق یه فرم مرور می کنم می خوام معدل ونمرات در فیلدهای جداگانه ای باشند تا بشه اونهارا در یک فرم نشان داد به تصاویر زیر دقت کنید امیدوارم تونسته باشم منظورم را برسونم اگر لطف کنید وراهنمایی کنید که چطور می تونم هم نمرات و هم معدل را در یک فرم نمایش بدم ممنون می شم


دوست عزیز سلام
ببینید این نمونه به دردتون میخوره

----------


## sara momeni1373

سلام میخوام وقتی روی کد از فرمم میزنم تمام اطلاعات مربوط به اون کد در فرم خودکار نمایش داده بشه

----------

